# new hobby since Im retired



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a lot easier to get the license now, you don't have to learn morse code anymore. I hated that part.

I used to be into it for a couple years when I was young, but then I started getting closer to driving age and spent the money on car audio instead. 

Amateur radio is still pretty interesting, but it just doesn't have the same fascination as it did since we now have so much power in the tiny phones we carry around with us.

The radio from Die Hard is what started my interest in it.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I was into it when I was a teen because of the kit building. But, the kit building is long gone.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> I was into it when I was a teen because of the kit building. But, the kit building is long gone.



not really theres quite a few places you can get them including ebay, amazon, and banggood https://www.banggood.com/buy/amateu...MIhZTl2PDA5wIVjJ-zCh23nwW1EAMYAiAAEgIjpfD_BwE


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

gnuuser said:


> not really theres quite a few places you can get them including ebay, amazon, and banggood https://www.banggood.com/buy/amateu...MIhZTl2PDA5wIVjJ-zCh23nwW1EAMYAiAAEgIjpfD_BwE


I was referring to transmitters, receivers, transceivers, amplifiers, transverters & power supplies. I put together a Heathkit 2 meter transceiver with the matching power supply & Micoder mic. 

https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/heath_2_meter_fm_transceiver_hw.html









mic...


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

The only thing that fits the bill now is the Elekraft K2 kit...
(IIRC with all the extras will cost you about $1500)

https://elecraft.com/products/k2-the-classic-hf-transceiver-full-kit










...but the K3 the boards plug in basically. No discreet components to solder to boards.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I am at a loss for words.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

10-4 Backdoor. Put the pedal to the metal and let er roar. Hammer down to Macon town , gonna see my mama there for shore. 

Wait, That was CB not Ham..................


Canadians weren't allowed to own those things in America.........


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Helmut said:


> I am at a loss for words.


A ham radio hobby would probably be a waste of time and money for you. 

...just sayin. :biggrin:


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

flyboy said:


> A ham radio hobby would probably be a waste of time and money for you.
> 
> ...just sayin. :biggrin:


So are hookers and blow, but they sound like much more fun.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> I was referring to transmitters, receivers, transceivers, amplifiers, transverters & power supplies. I put together a Heathkit 2 meter transceiver with the matching power supply & Micoder mic.
> 
> https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/heath_2_meter_fm_transceiver_hw.html
> 
> ...



I know I still wish they had these kits today


----------



## Fletch66 (May 12, 2020)

Same for me! Getting into it at age 53. Always fascinated with radio, and getting my Dad's old shortwave radio and picking up foreign stations at night. Waiting to take the technician test. Been on hold since COVID crap


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> I was referring to transmitters, receivers, transceivers, amplifiers, transverters & power supplies. I put together a Heathkit 2 meter transceiver with the matching power supply & Micoder mic.
> 
> https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/heath_2_meter_fm_transceiver_hw.html
> 
> ...



In the very early 70.s I could only get the USA Catalog and wait for 6 months for it to show up in the mail such a long time waiting when your only 10 at the time then a canadian catalog came out a few years later I spent hours drooling over the kits but no money to buy something


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

electricguy said:


> In the very early 70.s I could only get the USA Catalog and wait for 6 months for it to show up in the mail such a long time waiting when your only 10 at the time then a canadian catalog came out a few years later I spent hours drooling over the kits but no money to buy something


I know the feeling.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

This thread reminded me of the Heathkit stuff we used to buy at the hobby shop. They even had guitar amplifiers!

https://shop.heathkit.com/shop


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

flyboy said:


> A ham radio hobby would probably be a waste of time and money for you.
> 
> ...just sayin. :biggrin:


I worked with a guy that had friends .in Suriname when the volcano exploded the place.
The infrastructure was gone.
The only reliable communication was via Ham radio operators.
These people are serious.
He would also facilitate overseas calls from military to their families.
WJ4TKa I think he was .Allen Strauss


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

building lots of small kits and have become the kitter for the Ozark Patrol short wave receiver.
it was easy to build and its pleasant to listen to the broadcasts from all over the world.


----------



## R777V (May 16, 2016)

gnuuser said:


> well since Im retired ive gotten into a new hobby! and it mixes well with me being in the fire department and still makes use of past experience
> 
> Ham radio!
> 
> ...


Have fun,
I have been into Amateur Radio since I was 19. Have recently (2 years ago) transferred out of our Facilities Maintenance Dept.(maintenance electricians group) to our Ground Radio Dept. A change in job groups I had been waiting about 21 years for. Even though I’ve been a ham over 30 years it has been a tough change but well worth it! It required a GROL ticket with radar endorsement. So many new things to learn, and at 50 it’s a lot harder than at 20. I don’t think I would ever go back, the work is physically easier and certainly more exercise on the brain. Now I watch my 20 year old nephew beginning his 3rd year apprenticeship and wax sentimentally. There certainly is a lot to keep you occupied, enjoy your retirement! 73


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

I enjoy building the qrp kits and want to pick up the old tube transceivers and repair them.
kind of an old magic in them. 
I know their a lot more forgiving with swr issues than the transistorized radios are.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

gnuuser said:


> I enjoy building the qrp kits and want to pick up the old tube transceivers and repair them.
> kind of an old magic in them.
> I know their a lot more forgiving with swr issues than the transistorized radios are.


Semiconductors also aren't forgiving about heat when soldering.


----------

